# Freak accident- RIP Evey



## toyxxhearts

I feel so guilty and awful. Evey, one of the seven babies I have passed away tonight. The door on our cage has a gap between the door and the cage when it is open and one of the dogs got over excited because of someone walking by outside. He pushed between me and the door pushing it shut some and Evey had her head there. For a split second I didn't think it was a big deal, then she gasped twice and that was it :'( :'( I feel like it is all my fault and have been bawling and I held her for so long not wanting to believe it. She wasn't even a full 3 weeks old and she was one of the ones we were keeping so I had really bonded with her. Evey, I know you are a tiny angel now! Rest in piece baby girl, you will be greatly missed! 

Evey was the black and white dumbo


----------



## smesyna

Oh no I am so terribly sorry. RIP Evey.

I know it is easier said than done but you are not to blame. It can and has happened to other people, others have even been the one to close the door themselves  I'd bet most of us have at least caught a finger or tail.


----------



## toyxxhearts

Thank you. Yes easier said than done, he is just such a hard headed dog and I couldn't get him to lay down. He had to be right there with me. I just feel so bad. I am comforted by one thing, I know she did have a good life albeit way too short. She loved their set up, playing, and getting cuddles every night with me. Thank you again


----------



## Jaguar

i am so sorry to hear that, but you can't blame yourself. i have gone through something similar with a young boy i had months ago, so i can sympathize.


----------



## toyxxhearts

Awe. It is so awful. I know accidents happen just as they do with humans.


----------



## Kinsey

Oh, no.  RIP little Evey.

I've caught tails before in my cage, it always makes me feel awful.


----------



## toyxxhearts

I wish it had just been her tail. I'm not even exactly sure what killed her it didn't seem that bad, like it didn't seem to slam on her neck, but I guess with her so small and young it was to much pressure :'(


----------



## Alethea

*big hugs* to you, Toyxxhearts. I am extremely sorry for your loss and as other members have stated, you cannot blame yourself. Accidents happen, a lot of things happen that there is just no way to control or change. Of course you will look back and think you should have done something. But the reality of it is, you cannot beat yourself up. She is a little angel now, watching over you and her brothers and sisters. She is playing and getting snuggles from all the ratties that are already up there <3 

I will send a whisper to my bridge ratties and make sure they take care of her <3


----------



## toyxxhearts

Thank you so much AleTron. I hope she is getting to play and pounce around with all of the other ratties  She was a little angel to me while she was here as well.


----------



## halfmoon

I'm so sorry for your loss. We're all sending love, hugs, and thoughts to you. There are a lot of gentle souls at the rainbow bridge to watch over her. She's surely playing hard up there. <3


----------

